# Who's on 5.8.894?



## gmpblack (Nov 11, 2011)

Who else is on 5.8.894? Is there going to be an issue getting the new update to 5.9.901?


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

FenixJr I think was running 5.8.894 but went back to 5.5.886 and eventually to 901 using the method he outlined in his thread. I think if you stick with that version and wait for an update you'll be waiting a while.







It's not on the official upgrade path so there's no guarantee Moto/VZW will do anything to update it. In fact, it's likely they won't. So, you may want to consider one of the various methods for getting back on the OTA upgrade path and either get to 5.5.893 or if you're adventurous 5.9.901.


----------

